
Ig Nobel 2019 Winners - ductionist
https://www.improbable.com/ig-about/the-2019-winners/
======
vasili111
I think people that give that "prize" do not quite understand what research
and science is.

~~~
jhbadger
They really do -- they are the editors of the science humor magazine "Annals
of Improbable Research". But I think part of the issue is the the name "Ig
Nobel" which implies that they are claiming the science is bad, which they
really aren't (in general). From time to time there are occasional awards that
are given as a criticism, but most of them are in good fun and the awardees
aren't insulted by the award at all.

~~~
HarryHirsch
The focus also changed, way back then the Igs were awarded for discoveries
"that cannot, or should not, be reproduced". Over time they changed to "honor
achievements that first make people laugh, and then make them think".

If you are in Boston next year you should attend. The show isn't mean-spirited
at all.

~~~
masonic

      way back then the Igs were awarded for discoveries "that cannot, or should not, be reproduced"
    

Could you be thinking of the Journal of Irreproducible Results?

~~~
jhbadger
The Annals of Improbable Research is actually the descendant of the original
Journal of Irreproducible Results -- there was an argument with the publisher
in the 1990s and so most of the staff left to create the new magazine. The Igs
started in the JIR era.

